# 2017 Outside Decorations Thread



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I saw an indoor thread but not one for outdoor. I apologize if I missed it.


We put up our graveyard last week. Theres a couple detail items we are going to add, but you get the idea.
































We added the face and arms last night:












This is the sign that's in the front of the yard. We had this up on Labor Day, lol, to let people know it was time!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

That looks great!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you. 

My daughters and I went and added our "creepy girl" today.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you. 

My daughters and I went and added our "creepy girl" today.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

The tree looks great!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Looks so awesome!! I will start my porch soon, but have to wait until the beginning of October for our yard since we will be gone to Disneyland for a week and last time stuff got stolen when we had decor out while on vacay (although it was Christmas stuff). This makes me so excited to decorate!!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

We won't start our outside decorations for a little while yet - we set some of the tombstones & cemetery fencing up in early October but really get things going after the 2nd weekend due to going away overnight. However, another house in the neighborhood has started and my kids want us to drive by constantly!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

It's really hot this week, but I'm doing what I can. Made progress on the front porch despite being miserable the whole time. I put Halloween out at night to get the best temps possible, even then I am ending up a hot sweaty mess this week. 









Tonight I hope to get the Banshee and pumpkins out. I have to actually find some of my lights that seem to be missing first though.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Excellent job on those spider webs, lilibat! Super creepy looking!
Just out of curiosity, if it's so hot that decorating makes you miserable, why not wait a few weeks? It's still in the 90s here and I can't imagine setting up my yard display in this weather! In another couple of weeks we should be having cool mornings and evenings so until then I just turn down the ac and amp up my indoor decor!


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Looking good everyone. Just starting to work on my outdoor decor. Right now it's in the back yard getting some touch ups, rebuilds and upgrades. Should have some pics this weekend.


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 24, 2017)

looks great ! nice job ! 

i cant wait till Halloween, already counting down to the best night of the year https://www.countdownworld.com/halloween


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Progress tonight.

When I went to put the Banshee out she fell apart. She is several years old and some of the joints just gave out. I panicked when her bottom half fell off, then realized it actually wasn't a problem at all. I just need to fill out her skirt a bit.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

lilibat said:


> View attachment 481585
> View attachment 481593
> 
> 
> ...


Looks soooo good!


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

lilibat said:


> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=481585&d=1505905578"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super job!!! Lighting is on point!! and i love the pumpkins!!!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Outdoor decorating question:

Do you guys weigh your faux pumpkins down with something? 
I'm afraid mine might blow around. I get the ones from Michaels.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

lilibat said:


> View attachment 481585
> View attachment 481593


Oh man. Can I ask what your black light setup is? This looks like great coverage. Is it a spotlight?


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Stochey,

Yes, it's so windy here in October! I Put as big of a rock inside as I can. Or I use them tucked in front of things, using the cord to help anchor them.


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

*awesome setups everyone!!

*


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

HereForTheBoose said:


> Oh man. Can I ask what your black light setup is? This looks like great coverage. Is it a spotlight?


I have one 6w black light under the porch roof and one in one of the trees. This is also lit with 1 20w blue light and one 20w red light off to the right. I get my 6w LED lights from the spiderweb guy on ebay, the 20w RGB lights off Amazon.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Stochey said:


> Outdoor decorating question:
> 
> Do you guys weigh your faux pumpkins down with something?
> I'm afraid mine might blow around. I get the ones from Michaels.


My pumpkins have a string of LED lights each (yes it's overkill) in a white fabric bag that is hot glued to the top of the pumpkin. This is to keep them out of any water that might collect. They also have an access door cut in the bottom which serves a dual purpose as drainage. Since they are plugged in with wires coming out the back they don't move much even in a lot of wind though occasionally one falls over or faces the wrong way, they don't go far.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I had to take a night off from outside work. I hurt all over. Used it to work on a few bits inside. I hope to start getting the cemetery out later tonight or early tomorrow.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We are slowly continuing the odd ball pieces outside. We've put up a couple small pieces on the back patio and will continue with the back yard. This stuff is mainly for our annual party but we leave it up all the same.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Pulled all the tombstones out of the shed, stacked them up on the patio to see what needs touched-up. Moved electric chairs from behind shed up to patio. One need a good bit of structural work, luckily it only holds a bucky. picked up foam and adhesive at the hardware store so we can start putting the faux-stone face on the arch. Hopefully can start putting up fencing and maybe get the tombstone out in the yard this coming weekend. Will post pictures when I've got something worth looking at.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

lilibat said:


> View attachment 481585
> View attachment 481593
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Job.


----------



## swampbunny (Sep 25, 2017)

*Shadowbat*, *lilibat*, your decorations look fantastic!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

WIP picture. The fence is finally up. I don't like the gate at all but it's better than nothing. Still have some adjustments to make on lighting and such but I think I can wait till Thursday, and cooler temps,to continue work outside. I have a lot to do inside and some decisions to make about adding to the outside stuff.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Looking amazing everyone, here is mine so far


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

looking good everyone..this is one of my favorite threads..I like to watch as things are added ! Love the lighting lilibat!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

lilibat said:


> WIP picture. The fence is finally up. I don't like the gate at all but it's better than nothing. Still have some adjustments to make on lighting and such but I think I can wait till Thursday, and cooler temps,to continue work outside. I have a lot to do inside and some decisions to make about adding to the outside stuff.
> 
> View attachment 487593


Looks fantastic


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

Our street doesn't get any TOT's but that doesn't stop me from decorating a little. This is our first year putting up a little graveyard. I also love my harvest/Halloween porch scene. I tried making a witch stew. The green cobweb is supposed to look like steamy potion bubbling but I'm not sure I pulled it off. It looks more like a tutu. Lol


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

Close up of the graveyard.


----------



## habeastortoise (Sep 7, 2016)

First outdoor prop went up today with a solar spotlight.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

My outside:


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

So yesterday I finally got the motivation to set up the yard. I got all my graves stones out, although with my new yard I think I need to purchase some more to help fill in more of the yard. I got lights in my bushes and some more smaller non scare decorations out too. I still have my large ghouls to hang and other things but at least I started. I really want a full size skeleton to add to the graveyard to help with my skull theme this year but they are just so pricey.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

I was thinking I should really get some more lighting too this year.maybe one of those fire and ice orange spotlights.


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

Here's our "Macabre Manor", just waiting for the two LED spotlights to arrive from Amazon! I want to put the two spots on the grass near the street for an overall wash and hopefully balance out the streetlamp's glare, 
*I got one of those A-19 screw-in style fire-n-ice purple bulbs at Biglots for $10 and put it in my foyer table lamp; the light plays well from inside to outside through our front windows as an accent to the swirling red/orange (an unintended extra layer of color!)


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

SilentRaven said:


> I was thinking I should really get some more lighting too this year.maybe one of those fire and ice orange spotlights.


I have four of those red/orange swirling lights, and really love the "fiery" motion of the color and light!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Edmund K said:


> Here's our "Macabre Manor", just waiting for the two LED spotlights to arrive from Amazon! I want to put the two spots on the grass near the street for an overall wash and hopefully balance out the streetlamp's glare,
> *I got one of those A-19 screw-in style fire-n-ice purple bulbs at Biglots for $10 and put it in my foyer table lamp; the light plays well from inside to outside through our front windows as an accent to the swirling red/orange (an unintended extra layer of color!)


I loved what you did with the lightening for your doorway. Love the purple!!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Good job everyone.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

In spite of the showers and god awful humidity, we made some progress today. I still have to work on lighting, but we're expecting the remnants of Nate over the next couple of days, so that'll have to wait until later in the week. 

View attachment 498841


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

What a GREAT set up CJSimon. I've been keeping an eye out for how people are using their dinos in displays, really love yours and how you posed them. And how perfect to have the metal fencing there already to work with in that space. I remember you were also waiting for the mama triceratops like me but seeing your space there I think it's fine without it. Their big creatures and kind of require their space IMO. 

Really like how you did the electrified fence. Where did you get your signage from? If you have any more photos of your JP people closer up, please post. Also curious if you use skeletons underneath the clothing for all of them? Did you have any trouble stablizing the big guys?


----------



## gspice6 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm excited that I've gotten this much done 20 days before the party. Please excuse some shakiness in video.
https://youtu.be/LPgsUWW4j-k


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I have 2 glow skeletons and an extra outdoor black light and not sure what to do with them. Hrm.


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

Love that Jeff Goldblum is a werewolf


----------



## TCelona (Aug 26, 2017)

Anybody find an actual lightning strobe? Is it even possible? Every time I buy one, it turns out to be just a regular strobe light with sound FX.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Well here is the video of our 2017 haunt. Hope you all like it. New items are the FCG updated front panels, Little Red Riding Hood and Grandma, Army of Darkness, Ground Breaker Zombie, and my new Headless Horseman on the HD horse skeleton.


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> What a GREAT set up CJSimon. I've been keeping an eye out for how people are using their dinos in displays, really love yours and how you posed them. And how perfect to have the metal fencing there already to work with in that space. I remember you were also waiting for the mama triceratops like me but seeing your space there I think it's fine without it. Their big creatures and kind of require their space IMO.
> 
> Really like how you did the electrified fence. Where did you get your signage from? If you have any more photos of your JP people closer up, please post. Also curious if you use skeletons underneath the clothing for all of them? Did you have any trouble stablizing the big guys?


Thank you. I'm pleased with the way it turned out. And I'm ok with not having the triceratops.

The sign on the fence came from Amazon. My JP people are all skeletons (the Ian Malcolm one is my werewolf skellie). I was a little worried about the T-Rex falling over, but I zip tied him to some metal stakes that I placed between my pavers for security purposes, and that's holding him just fine. I did the same for the velociraptor. They're both also chained and padlocked to my wrought iron fence. 

I'll post more pics when I have the lighting sorted out. For now, here is a closer one of the skellies.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Loved the army of darkness! Well done


----------



## Oleguy (Aug 7, 2017)

Finally this weekend got the first three props up.


----------



## Oleguy (Aug 7, 2017)

And another pic...


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*here's the link to our facebook page. there's a night time video of our display. we're gonna take a daytime video tomorrow or wednesday*

https://www.facebook.com/MartoranaChristmasHouse/


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

Just getting the yard setup. Here's my progress so far.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I outlined my front porch windows with orange string lights this past Sunday. The time will soon be upon us!!! Muahahaha


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

ElGuapoGuano said:


> Just getting the yard setup. Here's my progress so far.
> View attachment 500025


Okay, I have to ask you, ElGuapo, how do you deal with our still-growing grass? (I'm just down the road near Dayton, and I'm still needing to cut the darn grass every four to five days!) I decided not to do anything serious to the lawn area 'til almost halloween! 
BTW, that fencing and columns are great!!


----------



## TCelona (Aug 26, 2017)

just caught the video...your yard looks great!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Personally I am just letting the grass grow. It helps hide cords and adds to the spooky unkempt look.


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

Edmund K said:


> Okay, I have to ask you, ElGuapo, how do you deal with our still-growing grass? (I'm just down the road near Dayton, and I'm still needing to cut the darn grass every four to five days!) I decided not to do anything serious to the lawn area 'til almost halloween!
> BTW, that fencing and columns are great!!


I agree with lilibat, I'm just going to let it grow in the cemetery area. I usually setup right around Oct 1st. But I waited til the 7th this year because it's been unseasonably warm, and I don't want to let it get too unkempt. This is my first year in the new house. And thank you for the fence and column comment. They took some time to build, but I'm pretty happy with them. Happy Haunting everyone!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

It's not much, but it'll do for an apartment.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Oleguy said:


> And another pic...
> View attachment 499409


These are fabulous!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Looking fantastic everyone! I'm convinced I love every style of Halloween decorating. I don't care if it's just a wreath on the door. It makes me happy.


----------



## Maniac Marshall (Sep 17, 2017)

Hey guys, I decided this year to start making some simple displays with some old lilac branches I had to cut down.
My mother enjoys coming over to give to the TOTs so I made her a cauldron stand, and I threw together a cool scarecrow after getting a creepy pumpkin head.
I like how they turned out


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

Our cemetery for this year.


----------



## dpolking (Oct 8, 2004)

Couple of shots of our cemetery this year:


----------



## aboxman (Nov 6, 2015)

2nd year of doing a yard display. This year I expanded to the next block of front lawn.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Kept it low key this year! Just a "pumpkin patch" with some of my pumpkins illuminated. Both sides of the walkway looked like this. I thought it looked cute for next to no effort. 









Oh and skelly man got decorated too.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

love seeing how everyone does their set up! They all look fantastic!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Here's our teeny haunt from last night. It was a blast!


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

Well, I am super happy with my display this year. I had a few moments of regret the night before where I was disappointed in myself for not getting somethings done but thanks to the wonderful people on here (and my boyfriend who has the patience of a saint) I pulled together what I had and honestly I liked this years display so much more than last years!













































I just LOVED how my webcaster spiderwebs came out! Totally sold and doing it this way from now on! The trick is to use a fishing line frame!









This is both mine and my boyfriend's creation. Modeled after DEATH from Terry Prachett's Discworld books. We're both super proud of him!


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

hopelesslyinsane said:


> Well, I am super happy with my display this year. I had a few moments of regret the night before where I was disappointed in myself for not getting somethings done but thanks to the wonderful people on here (and my boyfriend who has the patience of a saint) I pulled together what I had and honestly I liked this years display so much more than last years!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY COW This is AMAZING!! The lights /color schemes, the webcaster webs, the Grim Reaper; -you worked the gothic architecture of the house into the display, and made it that much more "authentically" haunting! You have GOT to be proud of this beautifully eerie creation!! Congrats on a job amazingly done!


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

hopelesslyinsane said:


> Well, I am super happy with my display this year. I had a few moments of regret the night before where I was disappointed in myself for not getting somethings done but thanks to the wonderful people on here (and my boyfriend who has the patience of a saint) I pulled together what I had and honestly I liked this years display so much more than last years!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY COW This is AMAZING!! The lights /color schemes, the webcaster webs, the Grim Reaper; -you worked the gothic architecture of the house into the display, and made it that much more "authentically" haunting! You have GOT to be proud of this beautifully eerie creation!! Congrats on a job amazingly done!


----------



## Rylo (Nov 5, 2015)

I hope this works? I decorated my parents house as I live in a condo. Wish I could've done a lot more.


----------



## Cap'n Chris (Nov 1, 2017)

This was my first year haunting anything more than just the orange and purple string lights. The ship had working fog machine cannons and the jack-o-lanterns and skull on the crates sang different pirate songs and quotes from the Pirates of the Caribbean ride at Disney World. I'm pretty sure I'm hooked now after seeing how much fun the TOT's and even their parents had.


----------



## TinyWight (Oct 31, 2017)

We've been hosting a Halloween maze in my side (front) yard for three years now. Each year it gets about twice as large, complex, and detailed. This year, because we wanted folks to have a chance to see it before Halloween, we opened it up from 6:30pm-8:30pm starting on October 14. In all, including Halloween night, we ended up having about 700 visitors! It was a very fun, memorable Halloween. If this gets twice as big again next year, I'm going to have to build a bridge across the driveway and continue into the back yard!


----------

